# Some strange post at my web guestbook

## fisherking

Hi all . 

I have an issue with my web site. On my web site I have a guestbook, where anyone can post a message - without having to logon (The website is very small and primary for a small group of non-computer-experienced people). But lately I had some strange posts (se below). Do anyone know what this is. Is it serious?

I using apache 2.0.58, php 5.1.6 and mysql 5.0.26.

POSTS:

```

Unknown

acer windows media center [url=http://kotoroe.nm.ru/index.html]acer windows media center[/url] software riparare windows [url=http://kotoroe.nm.ru/software-riparare-windows.html]software riparare windows[/url] aggiornamento windows xp home [url=http://kotoroe.nm.ru/aggiornamento-windows-xp-home.html]aggiornamento windows xp home[/url] floppy d avvio windows 98 [url=http://kotoroe.nm.ru/floppy-d-avvio-windows-98.html]floppy d avvio windows 98[/url] genuine windows validation [url=http://kotoroe.nm.ru/genuine-windows-validation.html]genuine windows validation[/url] procacciatore affare fisco [url=http://mVvGUFNIjrBD.nm.ru/index.html]procacciatore affare fisco[/url] gestione viaggio affare [url=http://mVvGUFNIjrBD.nm.ru/gestione-viaggio-affare.html]gestione viaggio affare[/url] affare com [url=http://mVvGUFNIjrBD.nm.ru/affare-com.html]affare com[/url] conference call centers [url=http://mVvGUFNIjrBD.nm.ru/conference-call-centers.html]conference call centers[/url] conference room birmingham [url=http://mVvGUFNIjrBD.nm.ru/conference-room-birmingham.html]conference room birmingham[/url]

Rqmr - 2006-12-25 05:25:28

Unknown

windows live spaces alessandro [url=http://holod0.nm.ru/index.html]windows live spaces alessandro[/url] aggiornamento windows media player 10 [url=http://holod0.nm.ru/aggiornamento-windows-media-player-10.html]aggiornamento windows media player 10[/url] free windows vista [url=http://holod0.nm.ru/free-windows-vista.html]free windows vista[/url] sfondo windows live spaces [url=http://holod0.nm.ru/sfondo-windows-live-spaces.html]sfondo windows live spaces[/url] problema con windows installer [url=http://holod0.nm.ru/problema-con-windows-installer.html]problema con windows installer[/url] contratto nazionale di lavoro metalmeccanici [url=http://jeyFLPys.nm.ru/index.html]contratto nazionale di lavoro metalmeccanici[/url] lavoro part time a bari [url=http://jeyFLPys.nm.ru/lavoro-part-time-a-bari.html]lavoro part time a bari[/url] offerta lavoro crociera [url=http://jeyFLPys.nm.ru/offerta-lavoro-crociera.html]offerta lavoro crociera[/url] diritto fanciullo sfruttamento lavoro minorile [url=http://jeyFLPys.nm.ru/diritto-fanciullo-sfruttamento-lavoro-minorile.html]diritto fanciullo sfruttamento lavoro minorile[/url]

Rmhd - 2006-12-25 05:25:09

Unknown

libro economia industriale [url=http://hieSnvW45J.nm.ru/index.html]libro economia industriale[/url] corso economia aziendale compatto [url=http://hieSnvW45J.nm.ru/corso-economia-aziendale-compatto.html]corso economia aziendale compatto[/url] appunto antitrust economia politica concorrenza motta [url=http://hieSnvW45J.nm.ru/appunto-antitrust-economia-politica-concorrenza-motta.html]appunto antitrust economia politica concorrenza motta[/url] ministero dell economia it [url=http://hieSnvW45J.nm.ru/ministero-dell-economia-it.html]ministero dell economia it[/url] economia benessere politica microeconomia [url=http://hieSnvW45J.nm.ru/economia-benessere-politica-microeconomia.html]economia benessere politica microeconomia[/url] motorola v980 cavo usb [url=http://svoih.nm.ru/index.html]motorola v980 cavo usb[/url] presentare lavoro grafico concorso [url=http://svoih.nm.ru/presentare-lavoro-grafico-concorso.html]presentare lavoro grafico concorso[/url] guerra saggio breve [url=http://svoih.nm.ru/guerra-saggio-breve.html]guerra saggio breve[/url] cerco saggio breve svolto ancora possibile poesia societa comunicazione massa [url=http://svoih.nm.ru/cerco-saggio-breve-svolto-ancora-possibile-poesia-societa-comunicazione-massa.html]cerco saggio breve svolto ancora possibile poesia societa comunicazione massa[/url] saggio media breve mass [url=http://svoih.nm.ru/saggio-media-breve-mass.html]saggio media breve mass[/url]

Rxzc - 2006-12-25 05:25:00

Unknown

manuale sistema qualita [url=http://gipnoz0.nm.ru/index.html]manuale sistema qualita[/url] totocalcio sistema it [url=http://gipnoz0.nm.ru/totocalcio-sistema-it.html]totocalcio sistema it[/url] sistema allarme roma centro [url=http://gipnoz0.nm.ru/sistema-allarme-roma-centro.html]sistema allarme roma centro[/url] sistema commerce [url=http://gipnoz0.nm.ru/sistema-commerce.html]sistema commerce[/url] programma sistema gestionali [url=http://gipnoz0.nm.ru/programma-sistema-gestionali.html]programma sistema gestionali[/url] nuovo pignone assunzione [url=http://gipnoza.nm.ru/index.html]nuovo pignone assunzione[/url] nuovo campo calcio erba sintetica [url=http://gipnoza.nm.ru/nuovo-campo-calcio-erba-sintetica.html]nuovo campo calcio erba sintetica[/url] provini per nuovo film [url=http://gipnoza.nm.ru/provini-per-nuovo-film.html]provini per nuovo film[/url] libro nuovo usato [url=http://gipnoza.nm.ru/libro-nuovo-usato.html]libro nuovo usato[/url] logo telefonino sicilia [url=http://gipnoza.nm.ru/logo-telefonino-sicilia.html]logo telefonino sicilia[/url]

Rein - 2006-12-25 05:24:52

Unknown

spotti arredamento milano [url=http://ftHkkPPrb37g.nm.ru/index.html]spotti arredamento milano[/url] elica per aerei [url=http://ftHkkPPrb37g.nm.ru/elica-per-aerei.html]elica per aerei[/url] elica nave modellismo [url=http://ftHkkPPrb37g.nm.ru/elica-nave-modellismo.html]elica nave modellismo[/url] porno star italiana blondie [url=http://ftHkkPPrb37g.nm.ru/porno-star-italiana-blondie.html]porno star italiana blondie[/url] trucchi star wars [url=http://ftHkkPPrb37g.nm.ru/trucchi-star-wars.html]trucchi star wars[/url] chiesa satana statunitense [url=http://gektor0.nm.ru/index.html]chiesa satana statunitense[/url] motorola v235 software installazione [url=http://gektor0.nm.ru/motorola-v235-software-installazione.html]motorola v235 software installazione[/url] motorola v3 black edition [url=http://gektor0.nm.ru/motorola-v3-black-edition.html]motorola v3 black edition[/url] motorola v3 razr dolce gabbana [url=http://gektor0.nm.ru/motorola-v3-razr-dolce-gabbana.html]motorola v3 razr dolce gabbana[/url] cellulare prezzo motorola [url=http://gektor0.nm.ru/cellulare-prezzo-motorola.html]cellulare prezzo motorola[/url]

Rfie - 2006-12-25 05:24:43

Unknown

corea vendita cellulare ingrosso [url=http://dalekih.nm.ru/index.html]corea vendita cellulare ingrosso[/url] ultima novita cellulare [url=http://dalekih.nm.ru/ultima-novita-cellulare.html]ultima novita cellulare[/url] tratta bancaria [url=http://dalekih.nm.ru/tratta-bancaria.html]tratta bancaria[/url] ciampino aeroporto arrivo tutti volo [url=http://dalekih.nm.ru/ciampino-aeroporto-arrivo-tutti-volo.html]ciampino aeroporto arrivo tutti volo[/url] imate italia [url=http://dalekih.nm.ru/imate-italia.html]imate italia[/url] tribunale milano modulistica [url=http://f9osCy4mZQm0Qs.nm.ru/index.html]tribunale milano modulistica[/url] cartina delle via di milano [url=http://f9osCy4mZQm0Qs.nm.ru/cartina-delle-via-di-milano.html]cartina delle via di milano[/url] auto usata privato milano it [url=http://f9osCy4mZQm0Qs.nm.ru/auto-usata-privato-milano-it.html]auto usata privato milano it[/url] corsi cucina milano [url=http://f9osCy4mZQm0Qs.nm.ru/corsi-cucina-milano.html]corsi cucina milano[/url] duomo milano statua [url=http://f9osCy4mZQm0Qs.nm.ru/duomo-milano-statua.html]duomo milano statua[/url]

Rokf - 2006-12-25 05:24:33

Unknown

cura corpo bellezza salute salisburgo [url=http://cEcnqaNrG8d.nm.ru/index.html]cura corpo bellezza salute salisburgo[/url] art 32 costituzione diritto salute posto lavoro [url=http://cEcnqaNrG8d.nm.ru/art-32-costituzione-diritto-salute-posto-lavoro.html]art 32 costituzione diritto salute posto lavoro[/url] palestra salute fitness bodybuilding nutrizione allenamento alimentazione [url=http://cEcnqaNrG8d.nm.ru/palestra-salute-fitness-bodybuilding-nutrizione-allenamento-alimentazione.html]palestra salute fitness bodybuilding nutrizione allenamento alimentazione[/url] salute benessere naturale [url=http://cEcnqaNrG8d.nm.ru/salute-benessere-naturale.html]salute benessere naturale[/url] ministero infrastruttura dei trasporto and capitolato speciale appalto [url=http://cEcnqaNrG8d.nm.ru/ministero-infrastruttura-dei-trasporto-and-capitolato-speciale-appalto.html]ministero infrastruttura dei trasporto and capitolato speciale appalto[/url] istituto italiano di credito fondiario [url=http://cU54I863Z0.nm.ru/index.html]istituto italiano di credito fondiario[/url] piccolo credito valtellinese [url=http://cU54I863Z0.nm.ru/piccolo-credito-valtellinese.html]piccolo credito valtellinese[/url] bando concorso credito emiliano [url=http://cU54I863Z0.nm.ru/bando-concorso-credito-emiliano.html]bando concorso credito emiliano[/url] credito d imposta 318 21 12 2004 [url=http://cU54I863Z0.nm.ru/credito-d-imposta-318-21-12-2004.html]credito d imposta 318 21 12 2004[/url] mastercard carta credito visa [url=http://cU54I863Z0.nm.ru/mastercard-carta-credito-visa.html]mastercard carta credito visa[/url]

Ryca - 2006-12-25 05:24:26

Unknown

immagini indiani d america [url=http://aCf5INyuSzcPz.nm.ru/index.html]immagini indiani d america[/url] cartina sud america [url=http://aCf5INyuSzcPz.nm.ru/cartina-sud-america.html]cartina sud america[/url] cartina political sud america [url=http://aCf5INyuSzcPz.nm.ru/cartina-political-sud-america.html]cartina political sud america[/url] el salvador centro america [url=http://aCf5INyuSzcPz.nm.ru/el-salvador-centro-america.html]el salvador centro america[/url] viaggio individuale america [url=http://aCf5INyuSzcPz.nm.ru/viaggio-individuale-america.html]viaggio individuale america[/url] motorola e1070 forum [url=http://avtor0.nm.ru/index.html]motorola e1070 forum[/url] caratteristica motorola l6 [url=http://avtor0.nm.ru/caratteristica-motorola-l6.html]caratteristica motorola l6[/url] batteria motorola t2288 [url=http://avtor0.nm.ru/batteria-motorola-t2288.html]batteria motorola t2288[/url] accessorio motorola v975 [url=http://avtor0.nm.ru/accessorio-motorola-v975.html]accessorio motorola v975[/url] auto carica batteria motorola [url=http://avtor0.nm.ru/auto-carica-batteria-motorola.html]auto carica batteria motorola[/url]

Rmdu - 2006-12-25 05:23:52

Unknown

ricetta frittella di mele [url=http://YmkXY5z23.nm.ru/index.html]ricetta frittella di mele[/url] rombo mela cipolla [url=http://YmkXY5z23.nm.ru/rombo-mela-cipolla.html]rombo mela cipolla[/url] abbonamento ferrovia nord milano [url=http://YmkXY5z23.nm.ru/abbonamento-ferrovia-nord-milano.html]abbonamento ferrovia nord milano[/url] stella polare nave polo nord [url=http://YmkXY5z23.nm.ru/stella-polare-nave-polo-nord.html]stella polare nave polo nord[/url] orari treno ferrovia nord [url=http://YmkXY5z23.nm.ru/orari-treno-ferrovia-nord.html]orari treno ferrovia nord[/url] site blog kataweb it sex [url=http://Z3lPrif7xCj.nm.ru/index.html]site blog kataweb it sex[/url] site blog kataweb it babbo natale canterino [url=http://Z3lPrif7xCj.nm.ru/site-blog-kataweb-it-babbo-natale-canterino.html]site blog kataweb it babbo natale canterino[/url] kataweb film [url=http://Z3lPrif7xCj.nm.ru/kataweb-film.html]kataweb film[/url] maldive offerta viaggio [url=http://Z3lPrif7xCj.nm.ru/maldive-offerta-viaggio.html]maldive offerta viaggio[/url] offerta viaggi [url=http://Z3lPrif7xCj.nm.ru/offerta-viaggi.html]offerta viaggi[/url]

Rawm - 2006-12-25 05:23:46

```

my apache access_log. (this is not the exact log at the event above, but from a previous attack (or what ever it is...))

```

85.136.70.138 - - [24/Dec/2006:07:21:17 +0100] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 591

85.201.176.146 - - [24/Dec/2006:11:04:38 +0100] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 591

64.69.39.28 - - [24/Dec/2006:20:07:28 +0100] "GET /guestbook.php?page=1 HTTP/1.1" 200 8934

74.60.172.76 - - [24/Dec/2006:20:07:31 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 12052

209.77.229.50 - - [24/Dec/2006:20:07:40 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 15188

72.139.111.17 - - [24/Dec/2006:20:07:47 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 16546

64.69.39.28 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:47:36 +0100] "GET /guestbook.php?page=1 HTTP/1.1" 200 18205

69.143.9.13 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:47:38 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 20054

69.92.179.101 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:47:50 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 21945

66.176.91.247 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:48:05 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 23373

72.185.78.7 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:48:09 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 25349

208.104.220.218 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:48:16 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 27109

24.125.89.144 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:48:22 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 28474

75.21.227.140 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:48:29 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 29909

216.15.120.87 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:48:40 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 28581

24.27.47.165 - - [24/Dec/2006:21:48:47 +0100] "POST /guestbook.php HTTP/1.1" 200 27326

```

There is nothing in the mysql_log. Need to know what this is and what I can do about it. I don't want to have to close down the guestbook or have any passwords or anything in that way)

----------

## desultory

 *fisherking wrote:*   

> Do anyone know what this is. Is it serious?

 It looks to be spam.

 *fisherking wrote:*   

> There is nothing in the mysql_log. Need to know what this is and what I can do about it. I don't want to have to close down the guestbook or have any passwords or anything in that way)

 It seems to me that you will need to choose one of: leave it be and get more spam, add passwords, close the guestbook, or add some other kind of user interaction before allowing access to the guestbook (think CAPTCHA).

----------

## fisherking

Thanks for the quick reply. It was nice to hear that it was nothing serious, "only" spam.  

Ok, So I have to take some action regarding this. Thanks for the link by the way. intressting!

----------

## desultory

 *fisherking wrote:*   

> It was nice to hear that it was nothing serious, "only" spam.

 A guess, but a reasonable one.

 *fisherking wrote:*   

> Ok, So I have to take some action regarding this.

 One thing to do is run whois queries on the IP addresses in the log which coorespond to the guestbook postings with the spam to determine where the posts are from to try to determine whether an abuse report with the service provider would be worthwhile.

----------

